# wireless sound system?



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey,
I am looking at buying a home theatre package and saw these: DAVHDX975WF, the sony wireless system and I wanted to know your opinions on wireless systems? is the sound quality the same or is it worse ?

Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wireless systems do not carry the full frequency range so you will loose the area above about 16,000Hz and below about 40Hz however the speakers in this system wouldn't handle more than that anyhow. Wireless is also prone to interference but is clean only power is required at the speakers. 
If you haven't already you should read this post. HTIB systems have all sorts of issues including upgradability and sound quality.


----------



## Nitemare (Aug 23, 2009)

I just bought this system last night after carefully reading MANY surround sound reviews. I cam close to buying a Yamaha system, but after I sat in on a full presentation of this sound system, I was sold twice over. I also had the same concern regarding the wireless rear speakers but those concerns flew out the window after hearing the clarity and power of these speakers. Wattage upon wattage of crystal clear sound resonates between each of these speakers and then some. Not only did this system address the wireless component I was looking for, to avoid the dangling wires travelling across my ceiling, but it also addressed the portability of sound to my back yard deck with the remote speakers (the clarity from this box alone sells itself. Not to mention the fact that no speakers need to be hung on the walls, unless of course you'd like to, as this the speakers give you the flexibility to do both. The install was quick and seamless. I couldn't imagine owning a better system for the dollar.


----------

